# 1969 GTO gauges



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey guys. I just got my 69 goat and saw that on the left I have my oil etc. Middle is speedometer, but on the right it doesnt really look like anything. I dont see the numbers of rmps, and its not a clock either because I dont see the needles. Any of you have any idea? 

Thanks


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

It is the one on the right. Looks most like a clock to me, but where's the needle?


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Google keeps showing me different things.....


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Does your GTO have a hood mounted tachometer?
What are the second and third numbers of the VIN code?


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

No man. No hoodtach. 42

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Just wanted to make sure you had a real GTO. 42 is the number you want. 

One of two factory options would be in the third (far right) gage position, a tachometer or a clock. You have neither. What you see is a blank filler plate also known as a clock delete plate.

If you want to install a tachometer, there are plenty out there, here is one on EBAY.

1969 72 Pontiac GTO LeMans in Dash Tach 5500 RPM Factory | eBay

Hood mounted tachs are cool too. On my 68, I traded my dash tachometer for a rally clock and installed a hood tach from Aims Performance.

Enjoy that GTO


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

X2 what he said


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Alright. Thanks guys! Isn't Clock Delete supposed to be on my option list though?


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Are you saying you have the original build sheet or window sticker?


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes I do have tje build sheet

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

I see you finally got your GTO home,,,,GONGRATS!
Clock delete would not be listed as an option. It just fills the empty hole in the dash when no clock or tachometer option is chosen.

Enjoy


----------

